# The Roots of AK Techniques...



## carmstrong (Dec 1, 2004)

[font=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Ive heard Kenpo people mention that there is a small set of American Kenpo self-defense techniques that contain the foundation or the DNA (fundamental building blocks) of all the rest of the techniques. Different people have mentioned that there are 10, 12, 18, 24 (depending on whos talking) of these root techniques from which all other techniques have been derived, but they never list them. 

  Does anyone have a list of such techniques to propose?

  Thanks,

  Chris[/font]


----------



## kenpoworks (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Chris,

it may be Master Key Techniques or Master Key Methods of Execution that you are looking for, if you run a search on this Forum it may be beneficial for your research. Lots of related info Family Groupings etc. come up as well.

Good Luck
Richi


----------



## carmstrong (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Richi,

  Thanks. I wasn't familiar with the search function. I found this list from Dennis Conatser:

  [font=&quot]THUNDERING HAMMERS + 32 "variations of"
  FIVE SWORDS + 44 
  LONE KIMONO + 9
  SHIELDING HAMMER + 17
  REPEATING MACE + 8
  LOCKED WING + 1
  INTELLECTUAL DEPARTURE + 4
  THRUSTING SALUTE + 2
  PARTING WINGS + 24
  HOOKING WINGS + 4

  Is this the definitive list that everyone agrees to, or does anyone else have a different list of techniques?

  Thanks,

  Chris
  [/font]


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 1, 2004)

Seeing more variations (44) listed for Five Swords leads me to think this is going in the right direction.

With techniques listed with only 1 or 2 or 4 variations, I cannot see them as "Master Techniques" or head of a "Family" grouping. There I disagree.

I personally do not have a list to share.


----------



## kenpoworks (Dec 1, 2004)

Chris, 

"definitive" in Kenpo man it's infinite...........only messin.
Dennis Conasters "list" helped me , don't look for anymore just now just look at what you have got, so quickly.
Respectfully
Richi


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 2, 2004)

Lone Kimono is simply a variation of five swords so I don't think it should be of master key status.
Sean


----------



## kenpoworks (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Sean,
You said

_Lone Kimono is simply a variation of five swords so I don't think it should be of master key status._

Does this mean that that the Lone Kimono grouping should be absorbed into the Five Swords category?

I hope I have worded my inquiry properly.
Respectfully
Richi


----------



## carmstrong (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Sean,

 How is Lone Kimono a variation of Five Swords? I don't see it. They look like two distinct patterns of motion with different weapons and targets. What's the common thread between them? 

 But, then again, I am only a green belt so I guess it's theoretically possible that I don't know everything there is to know about Kenpo yet. ;-)

  Thanks,

  Chris


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Dec 2, 2004)

carmstrong said:
			
		

> Hi Sean,
> 
> How is Lone Kimono a variation of Five Swords? I don't see it. They look like two distinct patterns of motion with different weapons and targets. What's the common thread between them?
> 
> ...


Different targets but with similar motion to Five Swords, when you block the arm off and chop to the throat on the outside of the body, it's the same move as the block and handsword in FS to the inside.

DarK LorD


----------



## carmstrong (Dec 2, 2004)

Ah, I see. I have to look beyond the obvious...obviously.

  Thanks Clyde,

  Chris


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 2, 2004)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Hey Sean,
> You said
> 
> _Lone Kimono is simply a variation of five swords so I don't think it should be of master key status._
> ...


yes


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 2, 2004)

carmstrong said:
			
		

> Hi Sean,
> 
> How is Lone Kimono a variation of Five Swords? I don't see it. They look like two distinct patterns of motion with different weapons and targets. What's the common thread between them?
> 
> ...


what Clyde said :supcool: 
Sean


----------

